# buying bettas from a breeder...but where?



## Blu (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone know of any betta breeders in the New York (state not necessarily the city) or the Pennsylvania area? whether that be on aquabid or by other means

Ive been trying to find some for awhile and have had really bad luck. 
-thanks for any help you can give^^


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

one of my fish came from PA, off of aquabid. There is also a new york breeder on there. You just have to look, both have current auctions now.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

i saw a breeder from new york is selling bettas on ebay a while back (around valentines day) there are still some on ebay but idk if it's the same breeder

you can try looking on the ibc website for clubs also ultimatebettas.com has loads of breeders from all dif places


----------

